# Mathews V3 Factory Strings



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

Personally, I’d switch them out now before you go through setting it up with Zebras. IMO, Zebras are ok but don’t hold a candle to a quality built custom string. Zebras seem to stretch and twist more so than custom strings.


----------



## tomatz (Mar 15, 2021)

That's what I'm leaning towards, but waiting till this winter leaves me more $ for other new stuff I will need for my set up.


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

Jbk, catfish customs get great reviews, relatively good price point as well. Be prepared to wait awhile. I’ve been waiting since January for JBK


----------



## jflood (Jan 25, 2021)

I've only been shooting for a few years and am an intermediate bow technician, but I haven't noticed a substantial difference between stock and some custom companies (60x, ABB). They're okay strings but other companies do make easier to tune, more durable ones. I got Gas strings on one bow and those are really nice.

I'd say shoot them in, get them how you want. And if you to change them out keep them as a backup set.


----------



## smau990 (Feb 13, 2021)

My peep did 1/4 turn on first 500 shots, straightened it, 300-ish more, slight angle, corrected and fixed timing with 2 twists to other cable. 400-500 shot after that, peep is 1/8 to left again. While twisting cables, I put two turns in string at top cam and flipped the peep around to avoid taking a twist out, now it's again turning to direction I'd need to take twist out at bottom, then again, I have +2 from the original in the string so I guess I could. I have ThreadZs ordered and I think I'll bury the Zebras to bottom of the bow case just in case I have an accident with a broadhead or something.
I also have the peep fixed with constrictor hitch around the housing, no upper or lower knots. Twists just creeping from under the serving I guess.


----------



## Major Pain (Oct 19, 2012)

tomatz said:


> That's what I'm leaning towards, but waiting till this winter leaves me more $ for other new stuff I will need for my set up.


Then wait until winter and shoot your stock Zebras and prove to yourself if they are junk. I have not had any issues with zebra like the internet paints them out to be. It’s best though to learn about them yourself. Good luck


----------



## Dustoff (Dec 7, 2018)

I've had nothing but problems with Zebra strings. Serving separation, poor serving jobs, bad creep, lack of serving at string loops etc. Worst stock strings on the market in my opinion.


----------



## Dare Sportsman (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had my V3 31 since January, I haven't had to touch my string yet, my peep hasn't moved a bit. That being said I have had to put twists in my cables twice for loss of poundage. Will be putting on customs midsummer.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Zebras, like most factory installed strings, are a hit-and-miss thing. Some may be great, and others horrible. The problem is they are mass produced to keep up with the production line. This doesn't allow for the same quality control and attention that smaller custom string manufacturers can have. So one person might get a V3 that has strings that last for years, with zero twist, but another V3 will have massive twist and stretch within days or weeks.

My attitude with strings, no matter the brand of bow, is to try to get 200 arrows through them, and then swap them out for aftermarket strings. That shot-in, factory set then goes into my bow case as backups. I've seen hunting trips get ruined because a string or cable gets snagged and the nearest dealer can't get strings for a week or more. Having a backup set means I quick turn-around and a saved hunting trip.


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

Catfish strings is only about a week out from order to delivery, just ordered a set a couple days ago and that's what Mike told me turn around time is.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I shoot the factory strings until they are worn out on every mathews I've ever owned,simply re serve the cable area as they wear.Id put 100 shots through the bow without putting a peep in until the 100 or so shots are through it.then re time everything ,install peep and shoot.


----------



## Shacker (May 21, 2018)

tomatz said:


> I just ordered a V3 31. Does anyone have feedback on the factory strings? I was debating on changing them out to aftermarket right away and not have to set it up twice. Or just shoot hem and change them out at a later point?
> Bow will be used for hunting and shooting some indoor-outdoor and 3D courses. Not a full blown target bow though.
> Let me know your thoughts!
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Shacker (May 21, 2018)

If they are like the ones on my V3 they are pure unadulterated Junk. I have had 2 hdx's on it and can't keep them out of the way of my arrow. I've only had the bow for about 10 days.


----------



## smau990 (Feb 13, 2021)

How is choosing a bad rest fault of the strings?

No really, my center serving has travelles whole 1/2”up the string over 6 weeks of owning the bow. Just compacted it first time with pretty good separation going on. ThreadZs coming soon. I didn’t expect much but *** really how hard can it be.


----------

